# My first clip jobs... Oh dear. LOL



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I think I did okay... but after shaving Noel down, I decided to stop at the knees. Now they all look like the strippers you see in Walmart with the fuzzy boots on. HAHA.

What do you think about their haircuts? And/or constructive evaluation? Obviously, I cannot "stack" goats. Mine are brats and don't listen worth a crap. 

Callie- About 10 months old









Noel- About 5 months old (she's teeny)









Moony- About 9 years old









Cozy- About 8 years old









Lucy- About 5-6 months old


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

:thumb: I think they look great. If your weather is getting warmer I bet they like the new cut.

Suellen


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh it hit 86 here today, they loved it! Also, really funny... apparently the little prickly hairs are a textural delight for them because they're licking each other. lol


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I think you did a really good job. I've seen goats with much worse haircuts going into the show ring - your goats look like they were clipped by a pro!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

1st time.... you did amazingly well....great job.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you did a good job - as to how they look, I think you have some really nice goats there  Moony and cozy should throw some nice kids they look great shaved.

Lucy looks so much like her mom! Is Mia jealous she didnt get a haircut?


----------



## MiGoat (Apr 21, 2010)

I expected to see a clip job like.....well...like I would do it! 
But no I see a very very professional job. Great clipping!


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Stacey, if you aren't opposed to a butchering job, I might clip Mia too. Poor thing looks like she's roasting her butt off. All the ladies are much more frisky now that they're clipped. I'm thinking all that winter fur was really weighing them down. I'm really excited to see what Atreyu can pull from Moony and Cozy 

I'm going to add a few more pictures from their browsing this morning. I would like evaluations of all of them, if possible.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sure -- I have never clipped her before so I dont know how she will react


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice job !! I have a donkey to clip this week so i hope I do as well ...he hates the clipper noise.


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

ok this is new to me.. what size blade to use on them.. getting an oster a5 given to me for trade and barter..


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Couldn't tell you. :-x I didn't use goat clippers, I used regular household hair clippers because a) I need a new pair and b) they were pretty worn out and c) I'm frugal, I can't spend $100+ on clippers I might use once a year. They worked extremely well on 4 goats. Got them done in no time. Lucy's hair was so fine and there was so much of it that my clippers almost refused to cut it. It took twice as long to do her.


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

Teehee and you thought you did a bad job? Pfffssshhtt!! I had Laura (TinyHooves) come over and help me and if...it's even possible...I butchered my 2 best yearlings! They had "tracks" on them from the clippers lol and I nicked them once or twice too! Poor things! :laugh:

Here's what they looked like:








(I'm not even pulling on the lead so I have no clue why it looks so tight! lol)









But all of my goats LOVE being clipped. They licked each other too! onder: They rolled around and goofed off for days - some of them just a few weeks from kidding. Soo silly.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Lucy has tracks on her too! lol Honestly, yours don't look too bad either.

Luckily, Cozy remembers being clipped. She just stood there and let me do it. I emailed Ed from Enchanted Hill and he sent some udder pictures and reference photos to me, which was awesome. Apparently, he just sold her in 2008. He says she a really great milker, so I'm excited to get her bred


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow thats awesome about Cozy.


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

NOOOOOOOO AMANDA!!!!! lol you werent supossed to show anyone hahahahahahaha


----------



## silvergramma (Nov 9, 2009)

goat clippers? different from dog grooming clippers,, gosh there is a ton of stuff I have to pour into my brain,, anyways someone is giving me a used set of the a5's cant wait,, used to groom dogs in the late 70's


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I don't think they make them for separate species, I just meant mine weren't animal clippers. lol Just worn out human ones.

And Stacey, I know right?! I'm really excited  She apparently kids twins pretty frequently.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you cn use the golden a5's with the #10 blade


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Beings we have Cashmere goats we do not have to sheer the goats, Except this year.
Poor Sophie, she is a Cashgora and she was SO matted it was not even funny. Matter of fact it was NASTY. SO the other day I used a pair of scissors to cut down some of the huge clumps and get some of the bulk off. While doing that I have a huge blister on my finger :shocked: OH man it hurts.

So my daughter came out with her dad's hair clippers and started to shave away. OH MAN that poor girl. :applaud: Lets just say it is a good thing she is not going to any shows soon. :ROFL:


----------

